# [EMERGE] No puedo compilar nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 (solución)

## N0c

Hola, estoy empezando en esto de gentoo y tengo un problemilla que no me había pasado antes:

Estoy compilando el plugin flash de adobe para firefox y demás navegadores, pero en una arquitectura amd64. Según el wiki de gentoo, tengo que hacer emerge de nspluginwrapper, pero no puedo.

Lo que he hecho es: emerge -av adobe-flash que se ha inslado, OK.

Pero el nspluginwrapper versión 1.3.0, me da éstos errores al hacer emerge:

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: chutzpah@gentoo.org amd64@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nspluginwrapper_1.3.0.orig.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying nspluginwrapper-1.3.0-gdk-native-windows.patch ...

[A[111C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying nspluginwrapper-1.3.0-inst-crash.patch ...

[A[111C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying nspluginwrapper-1.3.0-fix-npident-array-sending.patch ...

[A[111C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying nspluginwrapper-1.3.0-fortify.patch ...

[A[111C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying nspluginwrapper-1.3.0-offsetof.patch ...

[A[111C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying nspluginwrapper-1.3.0-asneeded.patch ...

[A[111C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 ...

Source path               /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0

Install prefix            /usr

nspluginwrapper root dir  /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper

Viewer paths              /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/%ARCH%/%OS%

Build viewer              yes

Build standalone player   yes

Build 32-/64-bit at once  yes

Build with generic APIs   no

32-bit library dir name   lib32

64-bit library dir name   lib64

C compiler                gcc -std=c99

C++ compiler              g++

Strip binaries            no

Host OS                   linux

Host CPU                  x86_64

Host big endian           no

Target OS                 linux

Target CPU                i386

RPC init timeout          5 secs

Memory allocation hooks   glib libc

Use thread checks (DEBUG) yes

Use malloc checks (DEBUG) yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 ...

make 'LDFLAGS_32=-m32 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' 

gcc -std=c99 -o npconfig-npw-config.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-config.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-config.c: In function 'is_plugin_viewer_ok':

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-config.c:566: warning: ignoring return value of 'freopen', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

gcc -std=c99 -o npconfig  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed npconfig-npw-config.o -ldl

sed -e 's|%NPW_VIEWER_DIR%|/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/\$TARGET_ARCH/\$TARGET_OS|' /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-viewer.sh > npviewer.sh

chmod 755 npviewer.sh

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-npw-wrapper.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-wrapper.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-npw-common.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-common.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-npw-malloc.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-malloc.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

In file included from /usr/include/string.h:640,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/sysdeps.h:38,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-malloc.c:21:

In function 'memset',

    inlined from 'malloc_check_guards_init' at /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-malloc.c:268:

/usr/include/bits/string3.h:83: warning: call to '__warn_memset_zero_len' declared with attribute warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-npw-rpc.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-rpc.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-rpc.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/rpc.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/rpc.c:1588: warning: 'rpc_message_skip_arg' defined but not used

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-debug.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c: In function 'npw_print_indent':

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c:147: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c:149: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-utils.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/utils.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper-npruntime.os -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npruntime.c -fPIC -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DBUILD_WRAPPER

gcc -std=c99 -o npwrapper.so -shared  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed npwrapper-npw-wrapper.os npwrapper-npw-common.os npwrapper-npw-malloc.os npwrapper-npw-rpc.os npwrapper-rpc.os npwrapper-debug.os npwrapper-utils.os npwrapper-npruntime.os -L/usr/lib64 -lX11 -lXt -lpthread  -lglib-2.0  

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-npw-viewer.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-viewer.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-npw-common.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-common.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-npw-malloc.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-malloc.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

In file included from /usr/include/string.h:640,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/sysdeps.h:38,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-malloc.c:21:

In function 'memset',

    inlined from 'malloc_check_guards_init' at /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-malloc.c:268:

/usr/include/bits/string3.h:83: warning: call to '__warn_memset_zero_len' declared with attribute warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-npw-rpc.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-rpc.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-rpc.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/rpc.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-debug.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c: In function 'npw_print_indent':

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c:147: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/debug.c:149: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-utils.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/utils.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-npruntime.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npruntime.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

g++ -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -o npviewer-cxxabi-compat.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/cxxabi-compat.cpp -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 -m32 -O2 -g -mtune=generic -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/npapi/nspr -DBUILD_VIEWER

gcc -std=c99 -m32 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o npviewer.bin -m32 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,--version-script,/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/src/npw-viewer.map -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed npviewer-npw-viewer.o npviewer-npw-common.o npviewer-npw-malloc.o npviewer-npw-rpc.o npviewer-rpc.o npviewer-debug.o npviewer-utils.o npviewer-npruntime.o npviewer-cxxabi-compat.o -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lX11 -lXt -ldl -lpthread -lgthread-2.0 -lsupc++

npviewer-npw-malloc.o: In function `memset':

/usr/include/bits/string3.h:83: warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libEGL.so.1, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `eglMakeCurrent'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `eglDestroySurface'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `eglCreatePbufferSurface'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `eglGetConfigs'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `eglQueryString'

/usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2: undefined reference to `eglSwapBuffers'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [npviewer.bin] Error 1

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2732:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake LDFLAGS_32="-m32 ${LDFLAGS}" || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0/work/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0'

```

Simplemente he hecho emerge -av www-plugins/nspluginwrapper

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, por que he visto que hay más gente con éste problema, pero no entiendo nada de parches ni cómo solucionan el problema.

Gracias.Last edited by N0c on Fri Feb 25, 2011 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

¿Y porque no instalas el plugin de 64bits?

```
agd-desktop agd # uname -a

Linux agd-desktop 2.6.36-gentoo-r5-agd #13 SMP Fri Feb 11 12:12:35 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
agd-desktop agd # emerge --info adobe-flash

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5-agd x86_64)

..

...

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2 was built with the following:

USE="32bit 64bit (multilib) vdpau -bindist -nspluginwrapper"
```

SOLUCIÓN:

echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av adobe-flash

----------

## N0c

No tenía ni idea de que había una versión de 64bits. Muchas gracias.

Compilado, probado y funcionando de maravilla.

----------

